# Trả lại vẻ đẹp như mới cho chiếc sofa nhờ làm sạch đúng cách



## vyngantype (30/8/21)

Trả lại vẻ đẹp như mới cho chiếc sofa nhờ làm sạch đúng cách Một vài lời khuyên dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn vệ sinh sofa phòng khách luôn sạch sẽ và bền đẹp như mới. Tất cả chúng ta đều thích nằm dài trên chiếc sofa êm ái để xem chương trình truyền hình mình yêu thích. Thế nhưng theo thời gian, các vụn bánh trái, nước ngọt, lông thú cưng, bụi bẩn, mồ hôi, dấu chân,... tích tụ làm cho sofa trở nên bẩn và cũ kỹ, mất đi vẻ đẹp lúc ban đầu. Đừng lo lắng! Dưới đây là một vài lời khuyên để bạn có thể dọn dẹp món nội thất này được sạch sẽ và tự tin đón chào những vị khách đến thăm Căn hộ Stella En Tropic. 1. Dùng máy hút bụi chuyên dụng Ngày qua ngày, bụi bẩn từ môi trường sống xung quanh Kita Group Bình Tân sẽ bám vào sofa. Vì thế bạn cần sử dụng máy hút bụi cầm tay để loại bỏ bụi, vi khuẩn và nấm mốc gây ra mầm bệnh ẩn náu trong đó. Nếu đệm không cố định, bạn hãy tháo rời và hút bụi cả hai mặt. Nếu có quá nhiều lông thú cưng, hãy dùng cây lăn để loại bỏ những kẽ hở mà máy hút không xử lý được. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Làm sạch các chi tiết bằng gỗ và kim loại Chân ghế sofa và các bộ phận làm bằng gỗ hay kim loại sẽ được xử lý bằng dung dịch nước ấm pha với xà phòng rửa bát dạng lỏng, dùng khăn mềm hơi ẩm để nhẹ nhàng lau sạch. Sử dụng máy hút bụi chuyên dụng để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, vụn thức ăn thừa, lông thú cưng,... 3. Kiểm tra hướng dẫn vệ sinh từ nhà sản xuất Để tránh vô tình làm hỏng sofa vì sử dụng chất tẩy rửa không phù hợp, hãy kiểm tra nhãn được gắn trên thẻ và xác định các ký hiệu từ nhà sản xuất: WS: Sử dụng dung môi tẩy rửa có chứa nước hoặc chất tẩy khô. S: Chỉ sử dụng dung môi, chất tẩy rửa dạng khô (dung môi không chứa nước) X: Chỉ sử dụng máy hút bụi chuyên dụng. Không dùng nước. W: Bạn có thể sử dụng nước để làm sạch. 4. Loại bỏ vết bẩn bằng nguyên liệu tự nhiên Bạn có thể tự chế biến dung dịch từ các nguyên liệu tự nhiên có sẵn trong bếp. Nếu không thích sử dụng loại tẩy rửa hóa chất công nghiệp, bạn có thể tự chế biến dung dịch từ các nguyên liệu tự nhiên có sẵn trong căn bếp, vừa tiết kiệm chi phí vừa góp phần bảo vệ môi trường. Dưới đây là cách làm sạch sofa theo chất liệu: - Đối với sofa bọc vải: Pha hỗn hợp giấm và nước ấm theo tỉ lệ ¼ giấm và ¾ nước ấm, thêm 1 thìa xà phòng rửa bát dạng lỏng rồi cho vào bình xịt phun sương, xịt vào chỗ bám bẩn. Lau nhẹ bằng vải mềm cho đến khi vết bẩn bong ra. Sử dụng một miếng vải khác đã được làm ẩm bằng nước sạch để loại bỏ xà phòng. Lau khô bằng khăn sạch. - Đối với sofa bọc da thuộc: Pha hỗn hợp dầu ô liu và giấm theo tỉ lệ ½ dầu ô liu và ¼ giấm vào bình phun sương, xịt vào vết bẩn và đánh bóng bằng vải mềm. - Đối với sofa bọc da tổng hợp: Pha hỗn hợp giấm và nước ấm theo tỉ lệ ½ giấm và 1 nước ấm, thêm ½ thìa xà phòng rửa bát dạng lỏng vào bình xịt phun sương. Thực hiện các bước tương tự như sofa vải. 5. Làm khô sau khi vệ sinh Sau khi vệ sinh, dùng khăn khô thấm hết phần dung dịch còn sót lại trên bề mặt sofa, để sofa khô tự nhiên ở nơi thoáng khí. Nếu trời mưa ẩm, bạn có thể dùng quạt hướng vào sofa để làm khô nhanh hơn, bởi nếu để sofa ẩm thì dung dịch hay nước thấm vào sẽ khiến bọc sofa bị nấm mốc. Nên vệ sinh dự án Kita Bình Tân định kỳ theo tháng để sofa luôn sạch sẽ và bền đẹp như mới. Lau khô sofa để tránh ẩm mốc sau khi vệ sinh.


----------

